# Hello from Seawatch stud!



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Heya i'm Sam from seawatch stud.

Here at seawatch we breed and exhibit several varieties of fancy mice.

You can link to our site from the website page


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

*waves*


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiyas..................


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hi sam.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey hey Sam, Welcome to our forum how are ya doing ??


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi Dom, yer im good thank you. How are you and Fae?

Is everyone enjoying this lovely winter weather we are all having? Its no fun cleaning out the mouse shed in the freeeeezzzing cold.

Sam x


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Hy Sam...Welcome


----------



## MrnMrs mice Mousery (Feb 24, 2009)

hiya sam, welcome to the forum


----------

